# Shimano 9000 durability- wear



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

What say you Shimano 9000 users regarding the life of chain / cassettes? I am / was getting 3-3500 k's in good weather and just over two in winter, snow/ rain on 6700 chains. What is the life of 9000 chains and cassettes (in your experience) ?.
Thanks in advance


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

cantride55 said:


> What say you Shimano 9000 users regarding the life of chain / cassettes? I am / was getting *3-3500 k*'s in good weather and just over two in winter, snow/ rain on 6700 chains. What is the life of 9000 chains and cassettes (in your experience) ?.
> Thanks in advance


This is TERRIBLE wear life. Unless you live in some kind of volcanic high desert and are constantly barraged by abrasive dust, you are definitely doing something wrong with regard to chain maintenance.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

nhluhr said:


> This is TERRIBLE wear life. Unless you live in some kind of volcanic high desert and are constantly barraged by abrasive dust, you are definitely doing something wrong with regard to chain maintenance.


No kidding...I have close to 2000mi on my Ultegra chain/cassette and they look almost new, very little wear.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

blogtalk said:


> I'm getting 20k on Ultegra chain, cassette, crank still going.


Ten years on my 6500 Ultegra chain. I have no idea the milage, but ride fairly consistently. Shimano makes good stuff.


----------

